# R. fantastica eggs



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I found some eggs in my fantastica cage 2 nights ago and yesterday. They male is 8 months old and the female only 7, so I'm really surprised.

3 bad eggs (laid on a 'feeding station'):









1 better looking egg:









Close up:









Mom chilling by a film canister:


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice! I cant wait until mine start laying eggs. I hope you have good luck with them.
Jason


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, yeah good luck to you too. I got these guys from different breeders and had them separate for 2 months. When I put them together, the female all but attacked him in lust and he couldn't get away fast enough, but a week later they are inseparable.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet pattern on the fant!!!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, she looked like an imitator with solid netting when she morphed apparently. Really nice and extra bold. I actually see them more than any of my other frogs - always out.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet....these are on the top of my list, I may have to place a understory order for july.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats a really nice picture you got of the eggs....


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah they had been on my list since '99.

I'm using a Canon D60 (really old school digital) and 100mm macro. It's great when you can have piece of technology that can work for more than 4 years (and that's coming from an IT too)


----------

